

How to Turn Your VC into Your Worst Enemy? - gigamon
http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2007/10/vc-worst-enemy.html
VC's have been my best friends and my worst enemies, in ways that are not always within my immediate control. In the process, ironically, I have come to respect Venture Capitalist as a profession, which I believe is the least understood if not the most misunderstood. And I am convinced that mistakes I have made with VC's (eventually turning them into my worst enemies) were a result of my inexperience as a CEO compounded by a total lack of understanding of who VC's are and what they do for a living.
======
orange88
So why would anyone need a VC?

